# Atheros AR5212 wireless PCI card not working [solved]

## aim nano

I am having trouble getting my wireless card to work on my desktop.

```
~ # lspci |grep 802

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

```
~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

I have emerged madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools and even have the module (ath_pci) loaded, but apparently I'm doing something wrong still.

I'm also using NetworkManager, which auto connects to my wired network, but since I can't get my wireless card recognized - it's not giving me wireless connectivity options.

Any suggestions appreciated.

-Andrew

Solved:  I've seriously been working on this for like 2 weeks.  Today I re-emerged madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools -- not that I hadn't already done that a billion times...but I think where I was messing up, whenever madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools finishes emerging, it says to remerge wpa_supplicant I believe...and when I did this I think it was messing me up because I'm using NetworkManager.  So this time I didn't re-emerge wpa_supplicant.

Anyway, when I rebooted to post dmesg requested about 3 posts down, I didn't even notice until about 20 minutes later - but my wireless was working.  lol.  At least it's working now.

----------

## Paczesiowa

post output of 

```
grep KMOD /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 and 

```
dmesg
```

----------

## aim nano

```
~ # grep KMOD /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_KMOD=y

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

```

dmesg:  let me reboot.

----------

## didymos

 *aim nano wrote:*   

> I have emerged madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools and even have the module (ath_pci) loaded, 

 

Post the output of this:

```

lsmod | grep ath

```

Ignore the KMOD suggestion and post the Networking parts(all of it)  of /usr/src/linux/.config as well as the "Network device support" and "Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)" parts.  Make sure to get the wireless related bits that come after "Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)".

----------

## aim nano

```
~ # lsmod |grep ath

ath_rate_sample        14848  1 

ath_pci                84384  0 

wlan                  173764  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               193616  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
```

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@nanogen2) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #6 SMP Wed Jul 25 13:03:05 CDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f800 end: 000000000009f800 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f800 size: 0000000000000800 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003fef0000 end: 000000003fff0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fff0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000003fff3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fff3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 0000000040000000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6470

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262128

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f7ec0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7240

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Detected 1808.453 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260081

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032908k/1048512k available (3377k kernel code, 15004k reserved, 1619k data, 288k init, 131008k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc05e9000 - 0xc0631000   ( 288 kB)

      .data : 0xc044c544 - 0xc05e1150   (1619 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc044c544   (3377 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=7237136)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 600 Objects with 51 Devices 145 Methods 37 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c06933b0

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (3618.56 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf2550, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 10 to 1F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................................................................

Initialized 37/37 Regions 19/19 Fields 19/19 Buffers 22/22 Packages (609 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 55 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[e7016000-e70167ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e4000000-e5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-11n, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e2e0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce316, set palette = c00ce380

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 80 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [FUTS]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0180000c7df38]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xc800, IRQ 17, 00:11:d8:38:d5:de.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 18, io mem 0xe7011000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 19, io mem 0xe7013000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 20, io mem 0xe7014000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.2 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 21, io mem 0xe7010000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 56003 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46364

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC658D at 0xc000, irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 0:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 0:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 0:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:47:07 PDT 2007

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.1)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3.1)

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 4.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xe7000000, irq=23

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.4

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.1 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

UDF-fs: No VRS found

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## didymos

BTW, you don't need to reboot to get the dmesg output.  It's in /var/log/dmesg.

----------

## aim nano

It was clogged with errors from a SD card I had forgotten to unmount.

----------

